# Your Favourite Band?



## Pieface876

What's everyones favourite band then?

Mines either Funeral For a Friend or Enter Shikari.


----------



## HC1001

I don't have a fav but I'm finding it hard to take Avenged Sevenfold out of my CD player at present. Juggernauts by Enter Shikari is awesome.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Metallica, love them!!


----------



## Guest

All time fav- Stone Roses


----------



## geert dr

The Beatles :thumb:

I guess i am an old git :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shiny

Through my diverse range of bands, i still rate NOFX as my favourite.


----------



## Bratwurst

Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## S63

geert dr said:


> The Beatles :thumb:
> 
> I guess i am an old git :lol: :lol:


Top man:thumb: welcome to a very exclusive oldgits club and I think this is a thread us oldies can top the lists.

My all time favourites have to be The Who and have seen them 3 times in three different decades.


----------



## jamest

Internal Suffering. Although it always changes depending on mood.


----------



## swordjo

Don't I will every have an outright favourite as a lot of the bands I used like seem to be going downhill with every album.

I will say at the moment it's either Kings of Leon or The View.


----------



## BigErn

Iron Maiden & AC/DC for me

Listening to Dropkick Murphy's quite a lot too at the mo.


----------



## leviathan_uk

HC1001 said:


> I don't have a fav but I'm finding it hard to take Avenged Sevenfold out of my CD player at present. Juggernauts by Enter Shikari is awesome.


me too almost easy is a top track


----------



## R32rob

I love Metallica, but lately been listening to Tool, Avenged Sevefold and Disturbed. Some great new music coming from the latter two!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

AC/DC - Got to see them at Wembley the other week as well, wasn't sure they'd tour now I'm old enough to go to a gig! So pleased they did.

Next in the list for me would be Aerosmith - saw them at Hyde Park in 2007, the gig was actually better than AC/DC's


----------



## [email protected]

Paul Weller is my all time fave, but have an otherwise diverse taste in music that cover all genres really.


----------



## dps1973

Fleetwood Mac :thumb:


----------



## geert dr

Besides The Beatles i have one favorit guitarplayer ! Tommy Emmanuel !
He is an amazing guitarist, unbelievable technique and has a beautiful tone !


----------



## Mirius

Rammstein. Going to see them in Berlin in December.


----------



## sootysteve

fav= AC/DC, ....followed by pearl jam/ beastie boys the latter in no order.


----------



## byrnes

Not one single band, but over the past few years its been these staples for me:

CKY
HIM
Rage against the machine


----------



## aod

Shiny said:


> Through my diverse range of bands, i still rate NOFX as my favourite.


Oooh fellow punker!!

For me it's *LAGWAGON*...

Close 2nds:


Silverchair
NOFX
Foo Fighters
Propagandhi


----------



## OrangePeel

What!!!! narrow it down to one band... Can I not have 10?

In no particular order..

The Jam
Johnny Thunders and the Heartbreakers
Shellac
Pixies
The Clash
Tool
The Hold Steady
Slint
The Specials
The Jesus Lizard


----------



## Hair Bear

jay08 said:


> All time fav- Stone Roses


What he said ^^^


----------



## Tricky Red

Am I allowed to say Stereophonics without being shot at?


----------



## tayls

Placebo :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Its a hard one for me No1 has to be Meshuggah or Pantera
Close seconds are Alice in Chains,Down,Crowbar,Slayer ect


----------



## Lespaul

Foo Fighters and Chickenfoot are my current faves :thumb:

Darren


----------



## CupraRcleanR

jay08 said:


> All time fav- Stone Roses


Wouldn't argue against that.


----------



## karl0308

cant name just one. in no particular order

The Enemy
Oasis
Stereophonics
Kings of Leon
The Beatles
Blur
The Clash
The Who
Rolling Stones


----------



## dcj

Bon Jovi for me(here we go) but any melodic or classic rock band. Any rockers on here need to see Y&T in Oct/Nov


----------



## Fin2982

Gym Wise....Godsmack(good beats through it for cardio)


But all in all AC/DC


----------



## Mattieuk

Stone Roses, Band of Horses, Rage Against The Machine, Slipknot...I cant name just one


----------



## Shiny

aod said:


> Oooh fellow punker!!
> 
> For me it's *LAGWAGON*...
> 
> Close 2nds:
> 
> 
> Silverchair
> NOFX
> Foo Fighters
> [**]Propagandhi*


Awesome, hardly known band. Great to see another fan!

You must also like Me First & The Gimmes Too then! :thumb:

This is one of my favourite home made MP3 CDs for the car -


----------



## BigErn

dcj said:


> Bon Jovi for me(here we go) but any melodic or classic rock band. Any rockers on here need to see Y&T in Oct/Nov


Y&T now theres a band Ive not heard for ages :thumb:


----------



## dcj

BigErn said:


> Y&T now theres a band Ive not heard for ages :thumb:
> 
> YouTube - Y&T Forever


Waited for years for them to come over and now theyve been over every since 2003. 35th Anniversary Tour this year. Just a pleasure watching Dave Meniketti play guitar.

They play newcastle 30/10/09


----------



## BigErn

*heads off to dig out some Y&T for the car*

:lol:


----------



## dcj

BigErn said:


> *heads off to dig out some Y&T for the car*
> 
> :lol:


Gotta be Earthshaker or Meanstreak


----------



## chargedvr6

led zep for me the who arnt far off though


----------



## HC1001

leviathan_uk said:


> me too almost easy is a top track


It seems the more I listen to the album the better it gets!



R32rob said:


> I love Metallica, but lately been listening to Tool, Avenged Sevefold and Disturbed. Some great new music coming from the latter two!


Agreed........:thumb:

More from Avenged...........

Afterlife





Beast and the harlot (nice vid)


----------



## Idlewillkill

For me its...

*Punk*

NOFX
Lagwagon
Propagandhi
Osker
Bad Religion

*Tech*

Architects
Psyopus
Between The Buried And Me
Dillinger Escape Plan
Intronaught

*Ambient/Loud*

Isis
*shels
Devil Sold His Soul
Pelican
Penfold

No way I could choose one band


----------



## Blazebro

The Crystal Method (although their latest albums a bit of a stinker)
Pendulum
Asain Dub Foundation
Linkin Park


----------



## SXI

U2 hands down.


----------



## gregb

Van Morrison


----------



## dholdi

Mirius said:


> Rammstein. Going to see them in Berlin in December.


+1, lucky you, I'm hoping the rumours of a UK tour early 2010 will come true.
But as others have said there is also load of other top bands, past and present. 
Too many to list them all, as some have been mentioned already.


----------



## 306chris

For me it has to be Greenday. Dookie was their first album that I bought way back when I was in high school and have kept listening to them ever since


----------



## Rennie

Oasis


----------



## S63

surprised Dire Straits haven't got a mention, not my favourite live band but certainly the most played artist in the car.


----------



## Pieface876

Tricky Red said:


> Am I allowed to say Stereophonics without being shot at?


Great band, saw them in Liverpool just before Christmas and were amazing live.


----------



## Rickyboy

Led Zeppelin... perfection in a band.


----------



## mr-p1

Has to be AC/DC they are the daddies


----------



## aod

Shiny said:


> aod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh fellow punker!!
> 
> For me it's *LAGWAGON*...
> 
> Close 2nds:
> 
> 
> Silverchair
> NOFX
> Foo Fighters
> Propagandhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, hardly known band. Great to see another fan!
> 
> You must also like Me First & The Gimmes Too then! :thumb:
Click to expand...

Awesome! Yeah I love MFATGG, seen them a few times, one of my faves, but Lagwagon top it for me.

I saw propagandhi a few months ago - they were inhumanly tight, and put on a wicked show. Have you heard the new album? It's brilliant!

I like all the Fat Wreck Chords/Epitaph/Nitro stuff - but have been maturing a little into classic and modern rock. 

For me, if it has good drumming (I'm a drummer!), then I'll prob like it. Dave Raun is my idol.



Idlewillkill said:


> For me its...
> 
> *Punk*
> 
> NOFX
> Lagwagon
> Propagandhi
> Osker
> Bad Religion
> 
> No way I could choose one band


:thumb:


----------



## Sandro

Isis
The Locust
Faith No More (or anything with Mike Patton in it)


----------



## slanguage

Hard to narrow it down to one. I listen to a diverse range of music. I guess I'll take this in context and list bands that play instruments like guitats and such. In no particular order:

Rosetta (freakin awesome)
Jesu
Godflesh
Nirvana
Down
Deftones
Nine Inch Nails
Jesus Jones
Rancid
Rollins Band


(^^these are bands currently in heavy rotation on my iPod)

I do listen to a lot of electronic based music and old stuff as well. Just depends on my mood.


----------



## Scoobr

Pearl Jam

Just love this band, seeing the, at the O2 next month, this will be the 8th time I've seen them.


----------



## OrangePeel

slanguage said:


> Hard to narrow it down to one. I listen to a diverse range of music. I guess I'll take this in context and list bands that play instruments like guitats and such. In no particular order:
> 
> Rosetta (freakin awesome)
> Jesu
> Godflesh
> Nirvana
> Down
> Deftones
> Nine Inch Nails
> Jesus Jones
> Rancid
> Rollins Band
> 
> (^^these are bands currently in heavy rotation on my iPod)
> 
> I do listen to a lot of electronic based music and old stuff as well. Just depends on my mood.


Good call on Godflesh... Saw them many times then, Justin's other project Sweettooth... A friend told me recently that Godflesh are still doing stuff, I will have to investigate.

I have seen all the bands on you list except Rosseta and Jesu, not familiar with them will have to check them out.

Of to dig out streetcleaner, or pure, or maybe Messiah...


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Led Zeppelin


----------



## roscopervis

Mine would have to be Metallica, Tool and Opeth.


----------



## icedub

Metallica.


----------



## trimmtrabb

Counting Crows 

:thumb:


----------



## stan the man

80s prog rockers It Bites.

Their current album The Tall Ships is a masterpiece.


----------



## Franco50

Pink Floyd
Genesis
Yes
Heart
Magenta (Welsh prog rock band)
:thumb:


----------



## dcj

Not ashamed to say Bon Jovi. Followed em since 84 and only missed 1 tour since. Seen em at least 25 times and looking forward to next years tour.


----------



## rx8passion

Can only be one band for me AC/DC prefer the Bon Scott era but Brian not bad either.


----------



## Porscha

The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## ksm1985

blink 182!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reds

Mirius said:


> Rammstein. Going to see them in Berlin in December.


You lucky sod!
I've got the Live Aus Berlin DVD and the show looks awesome.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Leodhasach

Runrig, without a shadow of doubt :thumb:

Die-hard, born and bred Runrig fan


----------



## Franco50

Leodhasach said:


> Runrig, without a shadow of doubt :thumb:
> 
> Die-hard, born and bred Runrig fan


Saw them a couple of times live in the 90s when Donnie Munro was still with them but I always kind of thought he sounded like a pub singer and I much preferred when Rory did the vocals. Havn't heard them since Munro was replaced. <<Runs and hides from furious, die-hard Runrig fan>>


----------



## Mike Hunt

The Jam, Billy Bragg, Weller, The Kinks, John Mayall's bluesbreakers featuring Eric Clapton, BB King the list goes on


----------



## stan the man

Franco50 said:


> Pink Floyd
> Genesis
> Yes
> Heart
> Magenta (Welsh prog rock band)
> :thumb:


Impeccable taste Franco,
Try the current It Bites album The Tall Ships, its a prog classic.


----------



## Versoman

acdc & metallica for me glad to see so many other have great taste


----------



## Thumper888

The Jam, ooops now From The Jam....


----------



## alex020869

Pieface876 said:


> Great band, saw them in Liverpool just before Christmas and were amazing live.


Seen them twice now. Legends. Proper band :thumb:

Alex


----------



## GSVHammer

ACDC for me. The Hampden park gig rocked.


----------



## [email protected]

The Cure, been a fan for 20 odd years


----------



## matt_83

It's got to be either Ned's Atomic Dustbin or M83


----------



## Greg

Could never name one.

The Rakes
The Rifles (Weller and Jam fans must listen to these)
The Paddingtons
The Cribs
Muse
Dirty Pretty Things
Maccabees.


----------



## Alex_225

I really don't think I could specify an exact favourite band but here's a list of my top bands - 

Metallica
Iron Maiden
Anthrax
AC/DC 
Pantera 
Slipknot
Fear Factory
Machine Head
Reel Big Fish
Black Label Society
Lamb of God
Dimmu Borgir

Also, don't think you can go two far wrong with Airbourne if you're a 'DC fan! :thumb:


----------



## buckas

coheed + cambria

fooking awesome!


----------



## chargedvr6

led zep for me how utterly incredible is this vid? how the hell does anybody get that sound out of a guitar with a cello bow??????


----------



## rsdan1984

its always been poison the well and deftones for me.


----------



## Alex_225

I've never been able to get into Deftones. 

I think I must be missing the point of them because I just get really bored. A good mate of mine loves them and rates them but I can't see it.


----------



## ianmx5

Elbow
Doves
Stone Roses
New Order
The Smiths / Morrissey
Kings of Leon


----------



## bradfordfabia

Genesis


----------



## Soepergrover

Editors
Placebo
Foo Fighters


----------



## Griffy

All time favourite band...Queen :thumb:

But closely followed by... 

Simple Minds (esp live)
Genesis
UB40
U2

I think i've just shown my age lol

However, i've just started to listen to Kings of Leon too...and i could WATCH Girls Aloud and Pixee Lott all day :doublesho:devil:


----------



## Peter D

The Damned (showing my age now)


----------



## Planet Admin

JLS.:thumb:


----------



## markc

Beatles + Blondie for me,yes i am of a certain age!


----------



## ashg

All time favourite Jethro Tull and yes there still going


----------



## geert dr

The Band :thumb:
Steely Dan :thumb:
Crowded House :thumb:


----------



## DanSN117

Rammstein.


----------



## TriBorG

I am loving Muse Right Now " Uprising and Resistance Uprising " Think they are Great


----------



## traffman

Foo Fighters .But theres loads of other bands that are up there aswell , all noisey and loud.:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Abba
Meridian Dan
Michael Jackson
Eminem


----------



## Pittsy

Its a toss up between The Stone Roses and Massive Attack for me....


----------



## Pittsy

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Abba
> Meridian Dan
> Michael Jackson
> Eminem


Holy thread revival Golf Fan....
Looks like about a 6 year gap :thumb:
Good work fella


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Pittsy said:


> Holy thread revival Golf Fan....
> Looks like about a 6 year gap :thumb:
> Good work fella


Didn't stop you from posting a reply in here though. :thumb:

And you know what the mods are like for when we start up new threads, they dislike it. They encourage us to search for a thread rather than start a new one & that`s exactly what I`ve done.


----------



## Pittsy

Like i said good work :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Abba
> Meridian Dan
> Michael Jackson
> Eminem


What band is that called.? 
Never heard of a band with all those artists in Lol
quite a concoction there


----------



## VAG-hag

Placebo. A dear love of my life


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> What band is that called.?
> Never heard of a band with all those artists in Lol
> quite a concoction there


You need to get out more!   :lol:


----------



## pxr5

Rush
Hawkwind
Killing Joke
Bauhaus


----------



## Shiny

pxr5 said:


> Rush
> Bauhaus


Excellent choice!

_"For you I came to forsake, lay wide despise and hate, I sing of you in my demented songs, for you and your stimulations, take what you can of me, rip what you can off me, and this I'll say to you, and hope that it gets through..." _


----------



## muzzer

My all time faves were the Sammy Hagar era Van Halen, the energy they displayed was amazing, the songs were great too. I like pre Hagar Van Halen but not as much as when he was with them.

Switched to Chickenfoot after they sacked Mike Anthony but also a fan of John Frusciante era RHCP

Pride and Glory

Randy Rhoads era ozzy

i could go on

i almost forgot, i loved Mother Love Bone when they were around before Andrew Woods left


----------



## BarryConners

Queens of the stoneage! Nothing like listening to them in the summer with the windows down


----------



## camerashy

The Seekers


----------



## phillipnoke

Killers


----------



## GNshaving

Id have to go with The Maccabees


----------



## wicker_man

My all time favourite band has to be Iron Maiden. They were the first live band I saw (aged 11!)


----------



## Dannbodge

The gaslight anthem


----------



## alfajim

billy bragg
counting crows
kate bush
placebo
luke vibert
underworld
the jam


----------



## cossiecol

In order:
Biffy Clyro / Foo Fighters
City and Colour
Avenged Sevenfold
The Gaslight Anthem


Many others too but those are probably the top.


----------



## PugIain

wicker_man said:


> My all time favourite band has to be Iron Maiden.


You Sir just won today's cigar giveaway.


----------



## Leebo310

wicker_man said:


> My all time favourite band has to be Iron Maiden. They were the first live band I saw (aged 11!)


Would never have guessed from your user name 

Top band would be Devil Sold His Soul, followed closely by Metallica


----------



## Leebo310

Idlewillkill said:


> For me its...
> 
> *Punk*
> 
> NOFX
> Lagwagon
> Propagandhi
> Osker
> Bad Religion
> 
> *Tech*
> 
> Architects
> Psyopus
> Between The Buried And Me
> Dillinger Escape Plan
> Intronaught
> 
> *Ambient/Loud*
> 
> Isis
> *shels
> Devil Sold His Soul
> Pelican
> Penfold
> 
> No way I could choose one band


Some superb choices there mate, extremely surprised to see someone else with Devil Sold His Soul on their list! Love them, have seen them getting on for ten times now!
Thumbs up for Shels too


----------



## Kimo

Many different favourites from each genre but over all including all music and live shows you can't better Enter Shikari and I've seen a lot of big names


----------



## knightstemplar

All time favourites are AC/DC, even saw them with Bon Scott but listening to Twisted Sister a lot at the minute, bit old school rock:thumb:


----------



## Mack

Anything heavy









Amon Amarth
Primordial
Emperor
Enslaved
Slayer
Metallica
Sabbath
Maiden
Dimmu
Bodom

.... I could go on but i've probably lost most of you already hehe


----------



## Kimo

:doublesho


Mack said:


> Anything heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amon Amarth
> Primordial
> Emperor
> Enslaved
> Slayer
> Metallica
> Sabbath
> Maiden
> Dimmu
> Bodom
> 
> .... I could go on but i've probably lost most of you already hehe


Used to listen to most of them

Seen Metallica a few times

Still love dimmu now, you like turisas?


----------



## macp

Fave bands for me

Snarky Puppy
Steely dan
Toto
Joni Mitchell
Foo Fighters
Creed
Led Zeppelin

etc, etc, etc


----------



## Kimo

I see foo fighters as one of the most over rated bands ever

Songs all sound the same and just don't interest me in general :lol:


----------



## Bazza85

Agreed. 


I'm more parial to a bit of Queens of the stoneage myself 
Then nirvana, linkin park and kasabian


----------



## alfajim

Kimo73 said:


> I see foo fighters as one of the most over rated bands ever
> 
> Songs all sound the same and just don't interest me in general :lol:


I'd add green day and cold play to that list.


----------



## dcj

Kiss,Bon Jovi,Y&T all time favourite bands. Currently though Sixx Am,H.E.A.T and Eclipse getting the most airtime on my mp3 player. Any good melodic rock will do.


----------



## Kimo

alfajim said:


> I'd add green day and cold play to that list.


Coldplay maybe

Wouldn't say green day, compare their new stuff to their old stuff it's nothing like


----------



## Sicskate

I saw Coldplay at the Albert hall last year, they were awesome!

Here's a few of mine...

Korn
Coldplay
Muse
Beatles 
Creed
SOAD (if the mood is right)
RHCP

I can spend 9 hours solid polishing some days, I couldn't get by without spotify  

The only music I can't listen to is drum and bass.


----------



## Scoobr

Absolutely *love* Pearl Jam.

First saw them live at the Brixton Academy in 1993, seen them live 18 times now, including 4 shows on last years European tour :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Scoobr said:


> Absolutely *love* Pearl Jam.
> 
> First saw them live at the Brixton Academy in 1993, seen them live 18 times now, including 4 shows on last years European tour :thumb:


Ohhhh, are they still alive?


----------



## suspal

Does Elastic band count?


----------



## Scoobr

Kimo73 said:


> Ohhhh, are they still alive?


Ha Ha very good 

They are indeed still alive and better than ever, 10 studio albums down the line and one of the best live acts around, totally different set-list every night of the tour.

Love 'em!


----------

